# Non-40k related art!



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Drawinz from me homes!!!!

De-colonise 1









De-colonise 2









Chinese girl with tenticle thingees...









Undead Chinese soldier









Shoggoth









Album cover for "God bows to Math"









Ju-on









Terrorists use bombs









Japanese schoolgirl









EDIT-- Please do not post pictures which fall under the "adult content" category. This is a "family" site-- don't post anything that parents might find objectionable.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeez, no body cares :'(


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

your pictures started out really well ,the first two are great .......but ........

there's always a but



:scare:..then i started getting slightly to very uncomfortable with the others pics, 
and found them unessesery and just there to try and shock?
so that's why i personally didn't reply Wu Tang Tau,..

i might be totally wrong ,i'm just being honest with you on how i felt uke:


----------

